# New Problem With Kindle Touch: Deleting items loaded from Calibre.



## Glarus (Nov 26, 2011)

I realize that items are deleted from the Touch by touching and holding on the name of the item, then choosing the "delete" or "archive" option.  However, I've been using Calibre (calibre.com) to load free magazines to the Touch and haven't been able to delete the old issues.  I've had a Kindle k3 (keyboard) and the Calibre thing worked well on it (Directions can be found in "Kindle for Newspapers , Magazines, and Blogs" for $2.99 by Steven Lewis in the Kindle Store).  

So far I have about 160 items--most of which I'd like to delete--on my Touch totaling about 20 pages.  The only way that I've found to delete the magazine items is to go to the "Manage Kindle" page on the Amazon site and delete each item individually.  This takes about 15 to 30 seconds per item, and I refuse to burn that much time deleting files.  

To me this is a deal breaker.  The ability to load free magazines from Calibre is a great benefit of owning a Kindle, and if I can't solve this problem I'll return the Touch and go back to the keyboard type or back to paper.

I'd appreciate any ideas or answers.  Thank you much in advance.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried deleting them through Calibre - that would allow you to delete them all at once. Hook up your Kindle to your PC, open Calibre, highlight the ones you want to remove then click on the 'remove books' icon and you should get the choice to remove from the device, from Calibre or both. Choose your option and that's it.


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

You cannot delete a document emailed from calobre that is in your archive. Try removing the item from the archive (manage my kindle page) and then you will be able to remove it from your Touch. 
I turned off archiving for personal documents emailed to my Touch, because this was very annoying.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have that many, I'd just hook the Kindle up to the computer, go to the documents folder and then delete all the ones you want to delete. You can do it all at once.


----------



## tcsails (Nov 27, 2011)

I ran into the same problem with a Kindle Touch 3G.  The solution I discovered was to go into MANAGE MY KINDLE (www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/manage) on your computer, and delete the files you no longer want.  Then on your Kindle, put the files you want to delete into a collection, and then from that point on, they can be deleted the regular way.

If you have a lot of files, this is a tedious solution, and there may be a better way, but this is the only solution I've found so far.


----------



## Glarus (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for your ideas.  For anyone experiencing a similar problem, here’s a recap of remedy ideas and some additional thoughts:

1. Plug your Kindle into your computer and delete the items from it using Windows Explorer (similar to how you’d delete files from a thumb drive).  This works, but is pretty tedious, because the items are actually folders with files inside them, so you have to delete each item (folder)individually.  

2.	Delete the items from the “manage your kindle” page at amazon.com.  Get there by clicking “Your Account” at the upper right of amazon.com.  This works, but is very, very tedious if you have a lot of items to delete from your device.

3.	Plug your Kindle into your computer and delete the items from Calibre.  So far, this appears to me to be the best option.  Open Calibre (with your Kindle plugged in) and click on the little “down arrow” to the right of “Device” button on the toolbar.  Click on “Show books in the main memory .  .  .  “  You will see a list of the items on your Kindle.  Select all of the items that you want to delete, right click, then select “remove books” from the menu.  This will delete the items from your Kindle.  The distinct advantage of this option is being able to delete many items quickly and at the same time.  Be careful to only delete items marked “calibre” or you could inadvertently delete your books.

4.	Problem is, I still have 164 items—most of which are calibre articles—in my archives.  The only way I know to delete them is one-at-a-time at amazon.com.  Very, very, very tedious.  I figure it would take me about an hour to do it.  Personally, I’d rather use that time curling up by the fireplace with a magazine (maybe even an old-fashioned paper one ).

5.	A lesson learned from #4:  Disable the archiving of your personal documents before using Calibre to send magazines to your Kindle.  To do this, go to  “manage your kindle” , then “personal document settings”, then press “edit”,  then set personal document archiving to “not enabled” .

6.	I saw this statement on a Kindle help page at amazon:  “Use of the Kindle Personal Document Service.  You may send personal documents to your Kindle for your personal, non-commercial use only. You may not send or authorize the sending of documents from automated distribution services.”  A question for the amazon person who monitors all of these forums:  If the above statement means that I’m not supposed to use Calibre with my Kindle, please, please, please let me know right now so I can return this thing before my 30 days are up.

7.	I’d appreciate hearing from anyone who has a trick for deleting items enmasse from the archives.  Thanks again.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

What makes you think that there's an Amazon person monitoring Kindleboards?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There might indeed be someone -- or several someones -- from Amazon who monitors KindleBoards.  But they won't respond to questions. . .we're completely independent. . . . .if you need to know something specific it would be best to contact Kindle Support directly. . .the 'call me back' feature works great.


----------

